

Facebook opens artificial intelligence lab in Paris - bra-ket
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2015/06/02/facebook-artificial-intelligence-research-lab-in-paris/28351577/

======
snake117
It would be nice to see AI technology used for more than just sifting through
videos and posts, but I guess with regards to Facebook there isn't much else
is there?

That was an interesting read by the way. Thanks!

